# I'm told my daughter looks like a Kewpie doll..



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cute! lol!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a typical baby to me.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 21, 2012)

Too cute! She's got some beautiful eyes!



> Looks like a typical baby to me.



^My guess? Doesn't have kids.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 21, 2012)

Sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao.. so cute.


----------



## paigew (Feb 21, 2012)

long lashes....check
chubby cheeks....check
bright blue eyes....check
little sprout of hair....check
yup she looks like a little baby doll! So cute <3 how old is she, around 8 months?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 21, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Too cute! She's got some beautiful eyes!





luvmyfamily said:


> Sooooo cute!!!!!





Schwettylens said:


> lmao.. so cute.



Thanks! 





paigew said:


> long lashes....check
> chubby cheeks....check
> bright blue eyes....check
> little sprout of hair....check
> yup she looks like a little baby doll! So cute <3 how old is she, around 8 months?



Yes! 8 and a half months. 

Yeah, I'm a first time father myself. Never knew babies could be so fun.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

Awww love that little face!!! <3


----------



## Scuba (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 22, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Too cute! She's got some beautiful eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's my intention to keep it that way.


----------



## thepaulreid (Feb 22, 2012)

Your royalties cheque should be arriving any day!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cute


----------

